# Educated pax on two way rating system



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Told a pax about us rating them and he was shocked. Didn't realize that him being a drunken jerk might affect him getting future rides. I told him he had a 4.7 and if a driver had that rating we would be fired. I told him that Uber would never ban him but drivers will stop picking him up if his rating dropped any lower. His demeanor changed and he became very polite and thanked me. I told him I'd give him 5* if he gave me 5*.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

So tonight, just now as a matter of fact, I woke up cuz I hadda piss.
It was a good piss. I went AHHHH, so I dont mind so much that my sleep was interrupted.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Backdash said:


> So tonight, just now as a matter of fact, I woke up cuz I hadda piss.
> It was a good piss. I went AHHHH, so I dont mind so much that my sleep was interrupted.


What's your point?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Look at his nick: thats the point lol


----------



## Coley (Mar 4, 2015)

Many of my riders are empathetic after I explain the truth behind the rating system, and how the real range is 4.6 your gone to a high of 5.0. If you continue to explain it to them they typically go from 'oh, he's just trying to get me to give him a 5' to reflections on how they would have rated others differently had they known.


----------

